# Who's your daddy?



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

You guys are making me work really hard. If you don't like this one, well then I'm definitely headed in the wrong direction.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I have seen you playing with your signatures, but this one really stands out.

Now the picture -- great detail for everywhere the DOF allows it. The eyes are great.

He does look a bit pizzed though!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Well..... other than the PERFECT FROG...the background could use a little work..
Ha ha ha ha 

Great capture..Macro mode??? Rich


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Looks like the horizon might be a tad bit off, Rusty. :rotfl: 

That is a great photo. Depth of field is perfect. You done good on that one for sure.

Is that one of those BIG MOUTH FROGS I have heard so many jokes about?


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Rats*

you're right again...

I think your thinking of these guys...

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Zoo/6379/

This one is a simple green tree frog from my backyard.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

makes you want to touch his lil nose to make him blink...


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Ok, fix dof, background and horizon. Why do I take the abuse?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Another very nice one. Good detail in the texture of the frog's skin and the bark.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Rusty,

you're length-wise pic of the frog is PERFECT. Depth of field/focus is right on! color and composition is super.
Congrats!!!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

At first glance, it reminded me of a Volkswagen! 
Nice job.
Mike


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I like 'em both. You nailed the DOF on both photos in my opinion. I see nothing wrong in either picture. I think I like the first one better. Both are execellent photos.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow,....OK ... you don't have to work so hard the next time..

How could you beat perfection?....I really like the second one. Rich


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*So...*

Shallow dof is ok as long as the background and horizon are fixed. Got it! :rotfl:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Just DOF to suit yourself! I have new contacts this week and am not always sure if it is the DOF, focus, or gunk on the lenses when I can't make something out...


----------



## no bait (Jan 19, 2007)

Great Job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Wow...Very Nice


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

all great pics. the first one made me think, "my precious." 

i need a better camera


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

You have a 1:1 of the eye? Frogs have the most amazing eyes when you get REAL close! I like both of them. I'd of been proud to have captured either one of them. Arlon


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Great captures Rusty.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Beautiful Rusty! I do love his eyes. I like all of them.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Arlon said:


> You have a 1:1 of the eye? Frogs have the most amazing eyes when you get REAL close! I like both of them. I'd of been proud to have captured either one of them. Arlon


Didn't you post an eye close-up a while back? I remembered the gold accents when I saw Rusty's pictures.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Those images are excellent RUSTY.....Hopefully your head is not going to explode after that post

In terms of ..."Who's Your Daddy"....My mom and the courts are still trying to figure that out...


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Ok, now I like one, two and three. They are all great. But I think I still lke number one the best. Must be that little frown he/she has.


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

I like it! That is very nice!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*I'm glad you're enjoying them...*

This was my wife's favorite of the set. It's a little flat, but I like the pose and the dof.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

MT Stringer said:


> At first glance, it reminded me of a Volkswagen!
> Nice job.
> Mike


Very funny...hey, wait a minute - it does!!!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Your wife has good taste....I like them all..Rich


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I swear I think I saw him blink. Do frogs blink? Great photos Rusty.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

RustyBrown said:


> This was my wife's favorite of the set. It's a little flat, but I like the pose and the dof.


Another very nice shot.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Say "goodbye"...*

Last one of this little guy. It's been fun.


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Greeny*

Nice shots. What lens did you use? I am surprized he did not take a leap. I like them all but #1 smiley frog I like the best.
SH


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*I was wondering when somone would ask...*

This was shot with the Sigma 50-500 with a 20mm extension tube between 400-500mm. F-stops ranged from 6.7 to 27. Most of the shots were less than 12" away from the front element.


----------

